# Fibrous Cortical Defect of proximal tibia



## southbaymed (Mar 18, 2010)

Woud anybody suggest the appropriate ICD-9? 
previous idagnoses was 782.2 (mass swelling ) afer x-ray..."Fibrous Cortical Defect"
Thank you


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

*Mass*

What about 733.90?  However, this is an unspecified code.  I'd talk to your provider to see if he/she can help you come up with something more specific.


----------



## southbaymed (Mar 28, 2010)

This was diagnosed by radiologist.  Cartliage is exposed and from outside it looks swollen and patient feels pain sometime. ....to short "exposed cartliage"
acqured or congenital not clear.....Plesae give me any suggestion.
Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 29, 2010)

Fibrous Cortical Defect it's a common small defect of a bone, in which the cortex is filled with fibrous tissue. Also called as Non -Ossifying Fibroma.

So I think, 733.29 is appropriate code. 

Go thro' Fibroma --> nonosteogenic(i.e. Nonossifying), which stated see also 

Dysplasia - -> Fibrous - -> Bone - -> 733.29. 

Hope this helps. 

VJ.


----------



## southbaymed (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you ! so clear. Wonderful.


----------

